#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  all new petroleum books is here

## m_abd_elkhalik

*Al-Salam Alaykom Every body.*



I want to apologize for not replying to your requests about re uploading the books. But i was very busy because of my new work as a production engineer .

Now i make a new account on 4shared & this account in shaa' Allah will be more valuable than the previous one , as i put books in categories as you see



so any one can download any book he need easily , I promise to re building this account again to be always helpful 

All this is for Allah's sake .

*The link is*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I wait for your repliesSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## mjcoolz21

thanks. very useful

----------


## ziang

the link is bad

----------


## mohamed Younes

Good link God Help to do more and more

Mohamed

----------


## tuna4d

Thanks a lot

----------


## lizdragon

thanks

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

many thanks

----------


## iasamore

Thanks

----------


## hamdi1988

if you have any material about (MRC well)(maximum reservoir contact well)
,or smart completion

----------


## maracucha1410

Thanks friend!! I found what i was looking for!!!

----------


## zhaoweidong

very good! Thanks

----------


## paxrom01

thanks for the package, but can u help send me a book "Fundermentals of reservoir engineering, by L.P Dake.

----------


## m_abd_elkhalik

> thanks for the package, but can u help send me a book "Fundermentals of reservoir engineering, by L.P Dake.



Here Is The Book 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## jimcast17

good job

----------


## GerardoL

Thank you very much !!!!

----------


## poss007

the link is not working. could you please upload it again

----------


## CIESC

I don't know if this message is being repeated.. Any way, my derar friend Elkhalik let me tell you that when the link redirect me to 4 shared the message is that it is not a valid link... So, I will gently beg YOu to update and reload the link in order not only but many others could get what I'm sure will be a very useful information.. 

It will be for God's sake 

Many thanks in advance

----------


## mesozoic

thank you!

----------


## cieloman

the link can't be accessed anymore

----------


## ShadowRaven

> I accumulate nearly all new books in my account on 4shared any one can download any book he need easily .
> 
> all this is for god's sake .
> 
> the link is 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## poss007

ShadowRaven the link is not working. could you please upload it again

----------


## kader_007

it seems that the previous link wasn't working, here is the one I used to have the book you are looking for:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjblanco

Can any one post Type3, Cad/Cam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yamid

Hi
would u please upload "Seismic Surveying And Well Logging" by Boyer
thanks alot

----------


## bjmc30984

said the link is no valid

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## kader_007

bjmc30984

try the link I have just posted I guess it is still working!
take a a look at page 2, thread #23

----------


## kader_007

yamid
the only books I have on the subject are:
Quantitative Seismic Interpretation: 


Applying Rock Physics Tools to Reduce Interpretation Risk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Paul P. Veeken. "Seismic Stratigraphy, Basin Analysis and Reservoir Characterisation"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ruby

Do you have any book covering PVT testing and analysis of the reservoir fluid? It will be very much helpful for me.

----------


## aaabbbyyy

Thanks for the books, but do you have also this book:
Basin Inversion. Geological Society, London, Special
Publications, 88, 493-522.
Thanks again

----------


## mezaacor

Thank a lot for this book

----------


## aandradeb

Thanks a lot

----------


## GeoVic

Thank a lot!

----------


## shdren

Thanks a lot.

----------


## abdelkarim_85

> *Al-Salam Alaykom Every body.*
> 
> I want to apologize for not replying to your requests about re uploading the books. But i was very busy because of my new work as a production engineer .
> 
> Now i make a new account on 4shared & this account in shaa' Allah will be more valuable than the previous one , as i put books in categories as you see
> 
> 
> 
> so any one can download any book he need easily , I promise to re building this account again to be always helpful 
> ...



my brothers please I want to API 650 - 11th Ed 2007 French or CODERS 2007 DIVISION 1 and NF EN ISO 14122-4

----------


## zainnofear

salaamalaikum..i really appreciate ur effort for taking time to upload these files...i was wondering if u have PRESSURE TRANSIENT TESTING by J.lee (2003) as i hav taken a course for well testing ...am able to get the old edition of 1980 online named WELL TESTING by J.Lee but not able to find PRESSURE TRANSIENT TESTING....i will be thankful if any1 can share a pdf link with me...thanx

----------


## rashagreat

> Here Is The Book 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Do you have this book :"Economics for Worldwide Petroleum Production" by Richard Seba

----------


## zainnofear

Hello...do u have ebook of PRESSURE TRANSIENT TESTING by J.lee (2003)???

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## miguel58

thanks, God bless you

----------


## aghoneimi

-     
reservoir geomechanics, by Mark D. ZobackH



aghoneimi@yahoo.com

----------


## rohit2595

W C Krumbein & L L Sloss, Stratigraphy and Sedimentation......cn anyone upload this book...thnks.....

----------


## darcyoil

Hi. I am looking for a book:

*"Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering: Assisted with Simulation Software
by Drs. Abdus Satter, Ghulam Iqbal and James L. Buchwalter"*

I managed to read some of the pages on books.google, and it appears to be very well written. Any assistance would be much appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## aqeel wahbi

Shukran )))))))))))

----------


## nazia.siddiqui7

Is downloading these books is legal and not against copyright laws?

----------


## smpasala

The link is not working.Please Help!!!

----------


## boom-boom

could someone pls send me this book Practical Reservoir Simulation by Mike Carlson

----------


## capo8888

This is great!!! Thanks for taking time to do this. Thanks from Colombia.

----------


## dquento

Hi all,
Does anyone have the following books to share: 
Dickey, P. A.:  Petroleum Development Geology Third Edition Penn Well
Publishing Company.
Thompson, D. M & Woods A. M.: Development Geology Reference Manual
AAPG Methods in Exploration Series, No. 10.

thx in advance

----------


## fhmutairi

Great..
Thank you very much

----------


## eastern cat

barak Allah feek

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## bibiz

thanks

----------


## dev_r

> *Al-Salam Alaykom Every body.*
> 
> I want to apologize for not replying to your requests about re uploading the books. But i was very busy because of my new work as a production engineer .
> 
> Now i make a new account on 4shared & this account in shaa' Allah will be more valuable than the previous one , as i put books in categories as you see
> 
> [IMG]http://img29.images****.us/img29/2387/58382555.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> so any one can download any book he need easily , I promise to re building this account again to be always helpful 
> ...




hello m_abd_elkhalik,

I tried to follow the link but the folder is empty?
Can you check if everything is OK with it?

thx,

dev_r

----------


## Luis_Santiba&#241;ez

very good, thanks man

----------


## darcyoil

Hey Brother...folder empty

----------


## fentom2009

folder is empty

----------


## yinchuan_jones

Thanks,
Do you have some book about NMR?

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## abdou2403

Braka ELLAH fik friend Mohammed

Many Many Thanks

----------


## ahmedm

many thanx

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear Guys

Would you please provide me these books.
Many thanks for all your kinds in advance.
Regards


1. Transient Well Testing , 2009, By: Kamal, Publisher SPE
2. Well Test Design and Analysis , 2011, By: Stewart, Publisher: PennWell
3. Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

My e.mail adress is 
mohsensafari1985@gmail.com

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear Guys

Would you please provide me these books.
Many thanks for all your kinds in advance.
Regards


1. Transient Well Testing , 2009, By: Kamal, Publisher SPE
2. Well Test Design and Analysis , 2011, By: Stewart, Publisher: PennWell
3. Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

My e.mail address is
mohsensafari1985@gmail.com

----------


## ahmedm

do you have 



oil reservoir engineering  by Pirson

thanksSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## OilMan1986

i can't download this file, plz upload to another site.thanks so much

----------


## oxygen21

Hi ALL,

I would like to request a book "Design and Analysis of Experiments (7th Edition)
By: Montgomery, Douglas C.  2009 John Wiley & Sons" 
If you could provide , that would be great.

Thanks you in advance

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hi, I would appreciate very much if anybody could help me to get the following Geophysical related books:

- 3D seismic imaging Biondi, Biondo  2006
- Seismic reservoir characterization : an earth modelling perspective Doyen, P. M. 2007
- Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.)  1999
- Time Series Analysis and Inverse Theory. David Gubbins. Cambridge University Press, 2004. 
- Applied seismology : a comprehensive guide to seismic theory and application Gadallah, Mamdouh R.  2005
- Seismic data processing : theory and practice Hatton, L.  1986
- Seismic multiple removal techniques : past, present and future Verschuur, D. J.  2006

Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## husamujahed

Any books on the fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering? It would be a great help.

----------


## pet_spec

> Any books on the fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering? It would be a great help.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## didodiab

principles of petroleum geology by russel.

----------


## abdou2403

I need these two books, would you please help,

- Applied Subsurface Geological Mapping with Structural Methods - , Richard E. Bischke

- Quick Look Techniques for Prospect Evaluation by Richard E Bischke, Joseph L Brewton, Daniel J Tearpock


this is my email: abnou@gmx.com

----------


## notachance

hi does any one have these books i need it urgently tnx alot
Basic concept in EOR processes bavriere
enhanced oil recovery Lake
enhanced oil recovery Lateil
fundamental of enhanced oil recovery pollen

----------


## kirant8

this folder is empty dear 
please check it once....

----------


## Sarhad

Hi guys,
I am looking for these books, please If you have, shear them with us, Jazaka Allah

1--''Managed Pressure Drilling (Gulf Drilling)''
2--''Managed Pressure Drilling: Modeling, Strategy and Planning''

Kind regards
Sarhad

----------


## macben

thanks a million

----------


## macben

plsi need the link for Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering: Assisted With Simulated Software. the one above is not working

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## epulek9

Salam...

I need this book, Plz share.

Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach 2007 Guo B. Lyons; Ghalambor, A.

Thanks!

----------


## abdou2403

http://libgen.info/view.php?id=175833


just click *Get!*

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## chuan556

this link cannot work, can you please re-upload

----------


## abrashid79

Dear Friend,

Could you please update the link as I cannot access or download the books....hope you will give positive response...

Regards
Abdul Rashid

----------


## abdou2403

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

then click *Get!*

----------


## amitkannojia

link is not valid

----------


## Mechen

Managed Pressure Drilling： Modeling* Strategy and Planning by Wilson C. Chin:   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Managed Pressure Drilling by Bill Rehm* Arash Hagshenas* Amir Paknejad* W. James Hughes (2208)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

